# What too choose



## Mr.Unkown (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I have registerated to this forum to ask you peopel for advise. 
I am currently in the third year of architecture univercity at TU Delft. And now I have to choose my master. I really have dificulty whith this becuase I don't know what to choose.....
There are some masters that sounds interesting for me, like urbanism and RMIT, but still I can't choose, I am afraid to make a wrong descion and that later after I graduate I would not have any work to do. Does any of you have already choosen what they would like to study or are you already graduated? Can you give me an advise about it? is it wise to choose urbanism in this time of crisis? Becuase my other friends say that I should choose CM&E ( Costruction Management and Engeneering). Becuase they say you can find quick good work after graduation that pays good. Or should I search for something else.......

greetings,

Mr. Unknown.


----------



## Mr.Unkown (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh and I am sorry for my spelling I am dyslectic plus English is not my native language....


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

As with all choices in life, choose whatever you like doing most.


----------



## Mr.Unkown (Dec 1, 2012)

But I like urbanism the most, but I also like money . 
I know I sound like a some money.... but I want also to be sure that I am not gona be jobless after graduation.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

You have a better chance of making money with something you're passionate about, then doing something you're not really interested in.


----------



## rusalka (Apr 2, 2012)

Love to any job will make you rich!


----------



## rusalka (Apr 2, 2012)

Jan said:


> You have a better chance of making money with something you're passionate about, then doing something you're not really interested in.


kay:


----------



## Mr.Unkown (Dec 1, 2012)

^Oke peopel do you have ever heard about the crisis????


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Mr.Unkown said:


> ^Oke peopel do you have ever heard about the crisis????



Times change. You never know what the world will be like in 5, 10, 20 years. So it's best to just follow what you love and are passionate about. Besides, you might bash me for this but money isn't everything in life. Money can't buy you happiness (although it can make you happier))


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Mr.Unkown said:


> ^Oke peopel do you have ever heard about the crisis????


Yes crisis is what becomes you if you do something you don't enjoy doing. Steve Jobs has been quoted on this many times but he's right saying: “Your time is limited. Don’t waste it living someone else’s life. Don’t be trapped by dogma, which is living the result of other people’s thinking. Don’t let the noise of others’ opinions drowned your own inner voice. And, most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become.”


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Mr.Unkown said:


> ^Oke peopel do you have ever heard about the crisis????


If you choose something that pays more, you have a higher chance of being affected by the crysis. If you don't love your job then your employer will notice that, or worse - your clients will notice that. 
Getting bored with your job is the worst that can happen - there are already a few people waiting for your job and they will take lower pay for the same, just because they love it.
I used to do graphics design in my free time and right now it's more profitable than most of the jobs I could find in my city. Beginnings are hard but if you do something that you love, your job will return the love with better pay in the future.


----------



## Mr.Unkown (Dec 1, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I still can't choose, I talked yesterday whith my study adviser, he told me that I should not choose urbanism becuase I doubt about it and currently there are littel jobs left and there are already to much peopel who have choosed this master -_-. 

Like what the hell I am supossed to whith this kind of advise....hno:


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

I feel honored that the spambot decided to copy my post


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ LOL!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ProdayuSlona said:


> I feel honored that the spambot decided to copy my post


Spambots seem strangely attracted to these question threads. :dunno:


----------



## johorcig (Jan 4, 2013)

*why java is safe lanugage?*

java is safe language because java does not provide any concept like C or C++ or any pointer concept...................

^^


----------

